# Anyone for Chocolate??



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Beautiful! And yummy too.


----------



## Oneweek22 (Feb 13, 2011)

I love chocolate!


----------



## Anne (Mar 21, 2011)

so cute


----------



## maisymouse (Feb 10, 2011)

They are GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!!!!! :shock:


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Oh wow! I love their coloring


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

windyhill said:


> Oh wow! I love their coloring


Yes its not bad, but its still not showable  . However the does from here bred back to the father 'should' produce the colour i am after. fingers crossed.


----------



## Airidies (Apr 3, 2011)

Good luck with the project! Very cute looking babies too =)


----------



## Tinkers Mousery (Feb 20, 2011)

hope all goes well for you shiprat


----------



## mouselover2011 (Mar 23, 2011)

omg i want them!!! sooo cute


----------



## nuedaimice (May 26, 2010)

I'm claiming false advertising, as lovely as those mice are... they do not look edible.


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

nuedaimice said:


> I'm claiming false advertising, as lovely as those mice are... they do not look edible.


 :lol:


----------

